# Thread Weaving and CNC and ...



## BRobbins629

Segmenting? Like many here I have been amazed at some of the pen blanks made by thread weaving.  Then, JohnT posted this picture.






As I really enjoy patterns, I wanted to see if if could come close with a CNC carved and filled blank.  Here's what I came up with.  A few defects, but better than many of my first attempts at new designs. 





A few years ago, in a challenge, many members tried and eventually came up with a sequence for making 360 degree segmented herringbone blanks in wood.  Any takers for this pattern?  

Side note:  although I did copy this pattern, for those who don't know me, I have not and have no plans to sell any blanks or pens I make.


----------



## jttheclockman

Wow Bruce it looks like this design lends itself to other medium and methods. Would like to have seen a progress view of you taking the blank through the steps using the cnc. As far as segmenting and being somewhat a herringbone pattern, yes I can see it. The cut pieces would have to be angled instead of straight across if i see it right. Would definitely be an interesting challenge. I hope someone takes you up on it. 

Good to see people thinking outside the box. Stimulates the mind. Good job.


----------



## Charlie_W

That is way cool Bruce! Keep them coming!


----------



## magpens

I love that pattern !

Not clear on your meaning in your post:



> A few years ago, in a challenge, many members tried and eventually came  up with a sequence for making 360 degree segmented herringbone blanks in  wood.  Any takers for this pattern?
> 
> Side note:  although I did copy this pattern, for those who don't know  me, I have not and have no plans to sell any blanks or pens I make.



Is your picture an actual blank you made ?  Would you sell it ?


----------



## BRobbins629

magpens said:


> I love that pattern !
> 
> Not clear on your meaning in your post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago, in a challenge, many members tried and eventually came  up with a sequence for making 360 degree segmented herringbone blanks in  wood.  Any takers for this pattern?
> 
> Side note:  although I did copy this pattern, for those who don't know  me, I have not and have no plans to sell any blanks or pens I make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your picture an actual blank you made ?  Would you sell it ?
Click to expand...

First comment is simply trying to generate interest. Many had fun in similar challenges. 

I did make the blank in the bottom picture.  The top picture is from another post. I believe someone will soon be offering similar thread weaved ones for sale. Mine is not  for sale.


----------



## hanau

i would like to see how you made it.
Do you have a video of making it?
I am debating on getting a 4th axis for my mill just not sure if the Chinese ones are worth playing with.But for the price it may be worth the learning experience.


----------



## BRobbins629

Sorry no video, but here is the sequence.
1.  I start with a solid black blank and turn to just proud of final diameter.

2.   I then draw the pattern on a space as wide as the blank and as high as the final circumference of the blank.  Note that the pattern may go outside the lines but should overlap if I were to cut it out and wrap it around the blank. I then make a separate drawing for each of the other colors - one for white and one for gray that fits the space. From there, I can use software to generate gcode for carving. I use a very fine bit for this and each color takes about 3 hours to carve. A good time for a nap.

3.  After carving, I fill the spaces with epoxy on a slow rotating spindle. About 20 rpms. I have also used polymer clay for other patterns. 

4. After curing, I turn round again and carve the other color and repeat the fill.  Only challenge with more than 2 colors is to be able to set the zero on the CNC the same place every time.  If you look close, I missed by a little.


----------



## magpens

Thanks for your explanation of your process.


----------

